# Thule triple rack over my 2017 F250 truck bed via Pace Edwards Ultragroove cover



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is my new 2017 F250 Superduty which I'm absolutely loving. I purchased the new Pace Edwards Ultragroove Tonneau cover to go on the truck. This cover has a built in rail system to allow for a Thule or Yakima rack to mount to it. I went the Thule route and pieced everything together with 3 of the 594XT Sidearm bike trays. This setup is pretty awesome because the bikes are secure above the truck bed, everything is locked and secured into place and it leaves my hitch open to be able to pull my RV. Here are a few photos of setup. Any questions please let me know!


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

That's pretty slick! I DIY'd something similar, except my brackets drop the bars and rack below my cover. I needed it lower because I wanted to get my truck in the garage with the bike on.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

drag_slick said:


> That's pretty slick! I DIY'd something similar, except my brackets drop the bars and rack below my cover. I needed it lower because I wanted to get my truck in the garage with the bike on.


How tall is your garage? My truck wont even come close to fitting, even when it was on stock wheels and tires. Not a chance!


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

> How tall is your garage? My truck wont even come close to fitting, even when it was on stock wheels and tires. Not a chance!


I've got 8' tall doors and about 2" of clearance but it fits! Leveled 2014 2500HD


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice with the integrated rails.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

matrix311 said:


> Here is my new 2017 F250 Superduty which I'm absolutely loving. I purchased the new Pace Edwards Ultragroove Tonneau cover to go on the truck. This cover has a built in rail system to allow for a Thule or Yakima rack to mount to it. I went the Thule route and pieced everything together with 3 of the 594XT Sidearm bike trays. This setup is pretty awesome because the bikes are secure above the truck bed, everything is locked and secured into place and it leaves my hitch open to be able to pull my RV. Here are a few photos of setup. Any questions please let me know!


SICK truck dude!!!!


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

Now that you have had the cover how do you like it? I'm trying to decide what kind of cover I want. I really want to be able to use all of my Yakima rack parts I've accumulated over the years but it looks like there are really only two options out there, this cover the truck covers USA (which is quite pricey).


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

mtb_Frk said:


> Now that you have had the cover how do you like it? I'm trying to decide what kind of cover I want. I really want to be able to use all of my Yakima rack parts I've accumulated over the years but it looks like there are really only two options out there, this cover the truck covers USA (which is quite pricey).


Love it! Keeps my hitch free so I can pull my camper and keeps everything in my truck bed dry from rain and also secure.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb_Frk (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks. Nice setup!


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like a decent amount of squat, especially given it's an HD. You have load distributing hitch? If not, I highly recommend it. Maybe consider air bags on the rear suspension.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Stmpjmpr said:


> Looks like a decent amount of squat, especially given it's an HD. You have load distributing hitch? If not, I highly recommend it. Maybe consider air bags on the rear suspension.


I do have a weight distribution hitch and i think the angle of the photo makes it look like its sagging. It sits almost perfectly level and pulls like a beast up and thru the Arizona mountain grades. It's probably my 21lb carbon hardtail making it sit like that.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

matrix311 said:


> Love it! Keeps my hitch free so I can pull my camper and keeps everything in my truck bed dry from rain and also secure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I want to get a similar setup to take bikes and our boat with us.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

drag_slick said:


> That's pretty slick! I DIY'd something similar, except my brackets drop the bars and rack below my cover. I needed it lower because I wanted to get my truck in the garage with the bike on.


Can you still close the cover when the bikes are off? I would like to see more pictures of your setup too.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Chad_M said:


> Can you still close the cover when the bikes are off? I would like to see more pictures of your setup too.


Of course you can open and close the cover when the bikes are on or off the rack. This is the Pace Edwards Ultragroove, go check it out on their website. Its a rolling retractable tonneau cover.

Here are some photos to help you better understand how it works.

Closed!


Part way open!


Fully Open!


Aluminum underneath so nobody can cut through it, stuff is fully secure and safe.






It's a quick release system, so to remove the cover literally only takes a few minutes with 2 people. Just undo the 4 hand screws and then a guy on each side and just lift it right out of the truck bed and set it aside. 


Cost of this setup is around $1200 just for the tonneau cover and then around another $1200 for all the Thule stuff brand new. Not cheap but its super secure and i dont have to worry about someone stealing $15k worth of mountain bikes when sitting there while i drink a beer after a ride.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

matrix311 said:


> Cost of this setup is around $1200 just for the tonneau cover and then around another $1200 for all the Thule stuff brand new. Not cheap but its super secure and i dont have to worry about someone stealing $15k worth of mountain bikes when sitting there while i drink a beer after a ride.


Cool setup, but don't be deluded into thinking this. You still do need to be concerned with theft. Thieves are not opposed to destroying stuff to get your bikes. I know a guy whose hitch rack was cut off of his vehicle with a reciprocating saw to steal the bikes. Same tools can defeat those locking Sidearm carriers lickity-split.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Harold said:


> Cool setup, but don't be deluded into thinking this. You still do need to be concerned with theft. Thieves are not opposed to destroying stuff to get your bikes. I know a guy whose hitch rack was cut off of his vehicle with a reciprocating saw to steal the bikes. Same tools can defeat those locking Sidearm carriers lickity-split.


Yep I'm not leaving my bike unattended for hours on end or overnight. It's good enough for an hour lunch break and I usually park where I can see my bikes. It's a good lock setup to prevent a quick grab and go. Plus I have the shock sensor sensitivity on my alarm turned way up so they would have to climb on my rear tire or on back bumper to access the bikes because my f250 is so damn tall it would set the alarm off and then page my phone and make the key fob go crazy. If they want it bad enough they will get it. It's better than using those dinky bike locks most racks have that can be cut with a ton snips in seconds .

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

matrix311 said:


> Yep I'm not leaving my bike unattended for hours on end or overnight. It's good enough for an hour lunch break and I usually park where I can see my bikes. It's a good lock setup to prevent a quick grab and go. Plus I have the shock sensor sensitivity on my alarm turned way up so they would have to climb on my rear tire or on back bumper to access the bikes because my f250 is so damn tall it would set the alarm off and then page my phone and make the key fob go crazy. If they want it bad enough they will get it. It's better than using those dinky bike locks most racks have that can be cut with a ton snips in seconds .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I think the theft I mentioned would qualify as a quick grab. Took about 30sec, and the guy watched it happen. He thought the same as you.

Though certainly the racket from your alarm would help.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

matrix311 said:


> Here is my new 2017 F250 Superduty which I'm absolutely loving. I purchased the new Pace Edwards Ultragroove Tonneau cover to go on the truck. This cover has a built in rail system to allow for a Thule or Yakima rack to mount to it. I went the Thule route and pieced everything together with 3 of the 594XT Sidearm bike trays. This setup is pretty awesome because the bikes are secure above the truck bed, everything is locked and secured into place and it leaves my hitch open to be able to pull my RV. Here are a few photos of setup. Any questions please let me know!


Hey

Just picked up my 17 F350 and was looking for feedback on the PE Ultragroove. My concerns are I had a hard tonneau and primarily concerned about the noise and water resistance. Also the utility of a roll top. I pull a trailer and ride mostly when we travel.


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh and quick question. Did you have the plastic or aluminum version?


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice setup for bed cover set up. We went with the Thule Xsporter and Big Mouth racks. We can fit 5 bikes on it and tow our trailer and still have bed use.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

OhioMark said:


> Hey
> 
> Just picked up my 17 F350 and was looking for feedback on the PE Ultragroove. My concerns are I had a hard tonneau and primarily concerned about the noise and water resistance. Also the utility of a roll top. I pull a trailer and ride mostly when we travel.


This cover is amazing. I have the aluminum version and it's very durable and people cannot cut the it because it's aluminum. You can lock the cover and keep items in the truck bed secure with your bikes on top and it keeps your hitch free to pull a trailer. It's very good at keeping water out and has water channels in the cover to divert water out instead of in the truck bed. It's not 100% water proof but it does a great job of keeping stuff dry. Order it up and build your rack and enjoy. Also you'll love the new f350 these trucks are amazing. Hopefully you got the powerstroke.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

nice setup. i've thought on and off about getting a new superduty, but I'll stick with my 99 7.3 for awhile longer.

and yeah, you should totally get some airbags for the back! i've had mine for years and find them indispensable.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

euroford said:


> nice setup. i've thought on and off about getting a new superduty, but I'll stick with my 99 7.3 for awhile longer.
> 
> and yeah, you should totally get some airbags for the back! i've had mine for years and find them indispensable.


If I had a great condition 7.3 I would keep it. No point in selling since it's probably long paid off. I would also recommend the new 17+ 6.7 they are truly incredible. The pulling power you can't even compare. These things are absolutely incredible inside and out. Pure luxury but also a hefty price tag to go with them. I plan on keeping this truck for 10+ years.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

Just ordered mine this week and showed up last night. I did the Thule matching kit as I have 2-5 to carry at any given time. 

How long did the install take?


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

OhioMark said:


> Just ordered mine this week and showed up last night. I did the Thule matching kit as I have 2-5 to carry at any given time.
> 
> How long did the install take?


Just to get the tonneau cover on with the help of a second person and if you have no experience installing one, I would plan for 2hr. Once the cover is on plan for another hour or two assembling and mountain all the Thule footpacks, cross bars and trays. Post pics when your done! You'll love it. Also get some aerospace 303 cleaner for the tonneau cover. It will keep it looking nice and clean and protect the vinyl top from fading in the sun since 303 is UV protection. It's basically sunblock for your cover. A must have.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Stmpjmpr said:


> Looks like a decent amount of squat, especially given it's an HD. You have load distributing hitch? If not, I highly recommend it. Maybe consider air bags on the rear suspension.


A lot of 3/4 ton trucks could hardly be called "heavy duty." Some of them even have less payload than 1/2 tons because they are so heavy unloaded. My 1 ton SRW has 2,700 pounds of payload capacity. The same in 3/4 ton is 1,600! Obviously the newer ones have higher GVWRs and better rated tires and such (especially if they have 18" wheels).

While plenty might ignore the ratings, the rear springs are going to be based on the max GVWR.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

How in the hell do you get to that center rack? Are you 8' tall with 6' arms?


----------



## Charlie Don't Surf (Mar 31, 2017)

matrix311 said:


> I do have a weight distribution hitch and i think the angle of the photo makes it look like its sagging. It sits almost perfectly level and pulls like a beast up and thru the Arizona mountain grades. It's probably my 21lb carbon hardtail making it sit like that.


Love it. Carbon is so passe. My new bike is Honeycomb Magnesium, I added the airbags to my F250 7.3l, just decided it was silly to have to do that just to roll carbon (pun intended)


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Rock said:


> How in the hell do you get to that center rack? Are you 8' tall with 6' arms?


Grab bottom of bike, extend arms way out and stand on tippy toes and It works . Sometimes park next to a hill or curb and stand on that for added height.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

twodownzero said:


> A lot of 3/4 ton trucks could hardly be called "heavy duty." Some of them even have less payload than 1/2 tons because they are so heavy unloaded. My 1 ton SRW has 2,700 pounds of payload capacity. The same in 3/4 ton is 1,600! Obviously the newer ones have higher GVWRs and better rated tires and such (especially if they have 18" wheels).
> 
> While plenty might ignore the ratings, the rear springs are going to be based on the max GVWR.


Not surprised to see sag on a 250. It's all about the tongue weight with the travel trailers. I had an "ultralight" but my tongue scale had me at 1200 lbs at the hitch. And that was on my old f150 so we were way over even with he WDH. I couldn't believe it. I figured because the storage is on these trailers is up front and my wife out all the heavy stuff under the front bed when we went out west. I even had the grill in there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

Rock said:


> How in the hell do you get to that center rack? Are you 8' tall with 6' arms?


Another good point here is with this tonneau you can roll it back and jump in the bed to mount in the center rack. Exactly why I bought this cover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hah I missed the part about the center rack. Yep I roll it back and jump in and then mount it. Only way to do it.

Here is my truck loaded up with 3 bikes on the rack and a 4th bike on my Rockymounts monorail solo that I use on my Jeep. Had 4 guys with me that day. Works great cuz the interior has tons of room for everyone and we can all put our crap in the truck bed and everything locks up so we we're able to get food and beer at the local brewpub after our ride.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioMark (Apr 23, 2018)

*Install for roof rack on Ultragroove*

Hey, I installed my tonneau this weekend. What an experience. The instructions for the tonneau, although specific to my F350, were not very helpful, however the videos online. Quick question, did you not use the Thule spacers on the rack bases. I for the life of me can't figure out how to get them in the tracks.

Also, they partially/mostly painted the underside of the cover. really looks crappy, especially for a 18 hundred bucks cover. Anyways, does your cover look like this on the underside? (photo is sideways)


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

matrix311 said:


>


I'll take your four bikes, and up that to seven 

sweet setup man. we solved the "lockable storage" problem by adding a Yakima box to the roof. Having an 8' bed is awesome, we were able to also haul the bike boxes for the guys they flew in from out of town.

I'm curious, do the new aluminum superduty's have the same width bed? they look narrower. A 1st gen superduty is 64-3/4" clear space between the rails.

Curious as i'll be renting a 2018 for this years whistler trip. I had a 2017 cummins last year, and though it did the job, it was SLOW!


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

matrix311 said:


> If I had a great condition 7.3 I would keep it. No point in selling since it's probably long paid off. I would also recommend the new 17+ 6.7 they are truly incredible. The pulling power you can't even compare. These things are absolutely incredible inside and out. Pure luxury but also a hefty price tag to go with them. I plan on keeping this truck for 10+ years.


Yeah, i'll be keeping the 7.3l for a long time. Its in great condition, fully upgraded, and was bought with cash a decade ago. Heck, in a couple of years i'll do a performance rebuild on the block and heads, which i imagine cost about the same as a down payment on a new truck!

Someday... i'll get old and tired of all the 7.3l racket and rowing my own gears and get a modern F350.


----------

